# Recommended wrist wraps



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

Looking at purchasing some wrist wraps and my wrists are causing my form for bench to be slightly off.

Any recommended products? Really like strength shop equipment as I use their knee sleeves but not sure which wrist wraps. Open to other brands too?

Thanks


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Its a minefield mate. Many decent brands do long/ short, stiff/ flexible.

Id buy a standard cheap pair off eBay first and see if they make a difference before you take the plunge for a decent pair.

I have stiff SBD ones, they're great. I only use them if I am attempting bench, log/ OHP 1RM s.

Decent elbow sleeves will help too, again I have SBD ones. I wear these on push days.


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

Neoprene sleeves are great as an injury precaution. Keep your joints warm and prevent wear and tear, plus the muffle the noise coming from my knees! 

They stink however...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what should you be looking for when buying? I need them to support my wrists, but am not powerlifting. 16" long and 2-3 inches wide?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Rykard said:


> what should you be looking for when buying? I need them to support my wrists, but am not powerlifting. 16" long and 2-3 inches wide?


 these will do the job for a non competitive lifter just looking for a bit of extra support on bench and squats

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/hercules-wrist-wraps-black.html


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

cheers, ordered let's see how i go.


----------

